# old wood lathe but new to me



## triw51 (May 25, 2013)

I picked this up last week a delta wood lathe.  Not sure of the model and does not have a chuck yet.  The man I purchased it from just rebuild it himself.  I know him and he is a good guy.  The reason he sold it is because he was given a new lathe that is designed for bowl turning.


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2013)

You are blessed my freind.

Ray


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 25, 2013)

I love it.  Is that sucker 220?   I think most of them were but some got switched to 110.


----------



## Dale Allen (May 25, 2013)

You can't beat the quality of vintage rockwell.
Those were well built machines.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 25, 2013)

I bet that bad boy will turn all day long and not break a sweat... It's a real beauty.


----------



## lorbay (May 25, 2013)

Man that is sweet. Sure a big girl. 
Lin


----------



## Leviblue (May 25, 2013)

Looks like a Delta 46-541P. The ones I've seen are built like tanks. Nice score!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 26, 2013)

That cast iron beast.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy Player.


----------



## jfoh (May 26, 2013)

I have the Delta gap version of that lathe. the gap gives a little more room for bowls. When I was using that lathe for most of my turning I setup a Delta midi lathe mounted on a plank and clamped to the ways on the end past the tail stock. I could go from drilling to turning without any setup changes.  Vibration is not a problem with that lathe and for a pen turner it has room to spare. 

If you set it up for outboard turning you get a monster  size bowl lathe. But I can tell you  slow speed is real fast when turning a 30 plus inch item.   A freestanding tool rest can be bought for about 250 on EBay. With that lathe the limit is what you decide it is and that is a great find.


----------



## triw51 (May 26, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I love it. Is that sucker 220? I think most of them were but some got switched to 110.


 

It is 110.  Looking for a oneway chuck (that is the one that the guy I purchased it from recommended).  I found one at the company but does anyone have one or where I can find a better price?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 26, 2013)

triw51 said:


> It is 110.



Nice. 

I have an old cast iron delta Rockwell, but I'd like to find one like yours as well.


----------



## JohnLifer (May 27, 2013)

Barracuda by PSI is a decent 'cheap' chuck.  I have one and it is pretty good for the $.  Oneway are great but too steep for my cheapskate self.


----------

